# مبيدحشرى سائل للذباب يحتوى على مادة جاذبة مفعوله سحرى



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته باذن الله تعالى سنقوم اليوم بشرح مبيد خاص بالذباب انتشر فى مصر تحت مسميات كثيرة كان اشهرها هو منتج ( ماكس كيلر ) الذى تنتجه شركة نوبل واكس الشهيرة 00000000000 طريقة المنتج ومواده فى غاية السهولة وهى عبارةعن ماء وسكر ومبيد اسمه لانت 0000000000000000 ولعمل 25 لتر يتم احضار الاتى000000000000 (كيلو وربع سكر00000 / 1كيس لانت وزن مائة جرام 0000000/ 25 لتر ماء 0000000 عبوة بلاستيكية تسع ذلك )0000000000 بالنسبة للمبيد هو يباع بشارع تحت الربع ايضا بجوار مديرية امن القاهرة بميدان باب الخلق لدى محلات تجارة المبيدات الزراعية وهو كيس احمر اللون وهو للاسف صناعة امريكية ولابد ان تتأكد من ذلك لان هناك منتجات كثيرة تحتوى على نفس المادة الفعالة الموجودة بمنتج لانت وهى ( ميثو مايل 98% wp ) ولكن المنتجات الاخرى لن تعطيك نصف نتيجة هذا المنتج وهذا بالتجربة وعلى فكرة فيها منتجات مصرية للاسف الشديد جدا 0000000000000000000000 الطريقة كالتالى يتم ذوبان السكر فى الماء جيدا لان السكر هو المادة الجاذبة ولذلك لابد من اذابته اذابة كاملة دون تسخين المياه لان الحرارة تجعل السكر يتأكسد وفى هذه الحالة لن يعطيك نفس النتيجة ويمكن اذابته فى الخلاط شوية شوية ثم سكبه فى كمية الماء المذكورة مع التقليب جيدا 000000000000 بعد ذلك لابد من ارتداء الجوانتى والكمامة ذات الفلتر لان هذا المنتج (لانت) هو من اخطر المبيدات الموجودة فى السوق المصرى على الاطلاق لانكم كما تعلمون ان المبيدات تصنف من حيث السمية الى ثلاثة اقسام مبيدات ضعيفة السمية ومتوسطة السمية وشديدة السمية وهذا المنتج ينتمى الى القسم الثالث شديد السمية اى انه سام جدا جدا جدا واستنشاق البودر بتاعه يؤدى الى الوفاة فى الحال فاكرر مرة اخرى هذا المنتج (لانت) هو شديد السمية والتعامل معه يكون فى اقصى درجات الحذر والاجراءات الوقائية (اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد ) 0000000000000000000000 يتم بعد ذلك فتح الكيس الاحمر (الخارجى ) ستجد كيس اخر بلاستيكى شفاف به البودر يتم اخراجه برفق شديد حتى لا يتطاير البودر ويتم وضع الكيس البلاستيكى نفسه كما هو ببودره فى الماء برفق شديد لان هذا الكيس البلاستيكى مصنوع من خامة تجعله يذوب هو نفسه فى الماء وهذا لخطورة ما بداخله 0000000000 يتم التقليب برفق حتى يتم التاكد من اندماج هذا الكيس والبودر بالماء ثم يتم التقليب سريعا حتى تمام الذوبان ثم يترك لمدة ساعة والله الموفق0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000ملحوظات هامة اولا من الممكن ان تجد بعد ترك المنتج رواسب فى القاع فلا تقلق وقم بالتقليب عند التعبئة واكتب على العبوة يرج قبل الاستعمال فجميع المنتجات الموجودة بالسوق بها رواسب حتى ماكس كيلر ومكتوب على كل المنتجات هذه العبارة0000000000000000000000000000000000 ثانيا هل يمكن وضع عطر لهذا المنتج نعم لان هذا المنتج ليس له رائحة شاذة000000000000000000000000000 ثالثا هل يمكن استبدال السكر بالجلكوز فى الحقيقة لم اجرب ويمكن التجربة 00000000000000000000000000000000000000 ملحوظة اخيرة هامة جدا هذا المنتج من ابتكار المهندس محمد رشدى والمنتج مسجل باسمه واما ما تكتبه شركة نوبل واكس على المنتج من انه مسجل بمكتب براءة الاختراع فلا ادرى عنه شئ هذا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## العجمىى (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مبدع جزاك الله خير وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م باسل وردان (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ما افهمت شو هي الاصفار


----------



## مازن81 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

العجمىى قال:


> مبدع جزاك الله خير وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


اعزك الله واكرمك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

م باسل وردان قال:


> ما افهمت شو هي الاصفار


 اخى الكريم هذه فواصل


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مازن81 قال:


> ماشاء الله جزاك الله خير جزاء


اخى الكريم وجزاك الله مثله


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يااستاذ خالد وبكدا يبقى ناقص حاجه للناموس بس


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد محمود مراد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يااستاذ خالد وبكدا يبقى ناقص حاجه للناموس بس


 وجزاك الله مثله وان شاء الله قريبا سيكون هناك تركيبتين واحدة للناموس واخرى للبق


----------



## moh2002 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير والله الموفق للجميع


----------



## melkomy96 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

استاذى الفاضل اشكرك جزيل الشكر وانا فى حاجة ماسة وضرورية لتركيبة الناموس والبق راجيا ان تفسر لى المقادير وكيفية الخلط واماكن بيع المود الداخلة فى التركيبتين وادعو الله ان يلحقك بالصالحين


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

moh2002 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير والله الموفق للجميع


 وجزاك الله مثله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

melkomy96 قال:


> استاذى الفاضل اشكرك جزيل الشكر وانا فى حاجة ماسة وضرورية لتركيبة الناموس والبق راجيا ان تفسر لى المقادير وكيفية الخلط واماكن بيع المود الداخلة فى التركيبتين وادعو الله ان يلحقك بالصالحين


 ان شاء الرحمن قريبا وجزاك الله خيرا ويلحقنا الله واياك وجميع اخواننا بالصالحين اللهم امين


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكر جميع الاخوة الذين فعلوا خاصية الاعجاب والشكر على الموضوع فجزاهم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hoba1962 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أستاذنا .... حضرتك ذكرت أن مادة اللانت شديدة السمية وإستنشاقها يؤدي للوفاة , فهل إستعمالها للذباب سيقتلها هي فقط والزباين اللي هيشتروها مني هيجوا يشكروني ولا مش هشوفهم تاني؟


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

hoba1962 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أستاذنا .... حضرتك ذكرت أن مادة اللانت شديدة السمية وإستنشاقها يؤدي للوفاة , فهل إستعمالها للذباب سيقتلها هي فقط والزباين اللي هيشتروها مني هيجوا يشكروني ولا مش هشوفهم تاني؟


 جزاك الله خيرا واشكرك على سؤالك الهام نعم مادة اللانت شديدة السمية ولكن عندما تضعها فى الماء بالتأكيد ستخف شدة السمية لانك قمت بتحويلها الى محلول فهل الخام مثل المحلول اما بالنسبة لعملاءك وزبائنك فأقول لك جرب اولا ثم احكم وان شاء الرحمن سوف تدعوا لى وان شاء الله لن يكون العكس وانا ذكرت ايضا ان هذا المنتج موجود فى السوق المصرى تحت اسماء كثيرة ولشركات كبيرة بنفس التركيبة ونفس النسب ولو كان هذا المنتج قتل احدا من قبل ما عملت به اكثر من عشرين شركة فى مصر ولكن المحاذير كلها عند التصنيع اتمنى ان اكون افدتك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

طريقة استعمال هذا المنتج هو انه يرش على الحوائط والارضيات او فى ركن من الاركان ولا يرش فى الهواء على الذباب لان المادة الجاذبة التى به ستجعل الذباب يذهب اليه


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكر الاخ سفيان مبارك سعد والاخ هشام كامل والاخت نور والاخت مها اسماعيل على خاصية الشكر والاعجاب فجزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (30 سبتمبر 2011)

:75::20::20:
شكر واجب لصاحب هذه المساهمة .... أرجو منه ذكر سعر مادة اللانت فقط ....


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

نعمة الإسلام قال:


> :75::20::20:
> شكر واجب لصاحب هذه المساهمة .... أرجو منه ذكر سعر مادة اللانت فقط ....


جزاك الله خيرا ومادة اللانت يتراوح سعرها ما بين 24 الى 27 جنيها للكيس المائة جرام


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكر الاخ مجدى عرفات على الشكر والاعجاب فجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## بسارية (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يفتح عليك


----------



## agabeain (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا االراااائع 1 خالد يونس1


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بسارية قال:


> ربنا يفتح عليك


ربنا يفتح علينا وعليكم وعلى جميع المسلمين


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

agabeain قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذنا االراااائع 1 خالد يونس1


 وبارك الله فيك اخى وربنا يكرمك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اتوجه بالشكر للدكتورة sada A فجزاها الله خيرا على الشكر والاعجاب


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اتوجه بالشكر للدكتورة sada A فجزاها الله خيرا على الشكر والاعجاب


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكر الاخ سامى مندور والاخ محمد عبد الوهاب على الشكر والاعجاب فجزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكر الاخ احمد سمير والاخ احمد حسنى الاسيوطى على الشكر والاعجاب فجزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكر الاستاذ سامح الفيومى على الشكر والاعجاب فجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكر الاخ حمادة زيد والاخ hareegaa والاخ راغب محمود الجاعور على الشكر والاعجاب فجزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

المشكلة فى مصر الان هى عدم توافر الكيروسين نظرا لما تمر به مصرمن ظروف اقتصادية سيئة جدا اللهم احفظ مصر من كل سوء وارزق اهلها الخير دائما اللهم امين


----------



## nfalgy (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ممتاز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

nfalgy قال:


> ممتاز وبارك الله فيك


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبيد حشرى سائل للناموس*

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تكملة للسلسلة التى بدأناها بالنسبة للمبيدات وكما وعدناكم سنشرح ان شاء الله اليوم المبيد الخاص بالناموس وهوسهل ان شاء الرحمن0000000000000000 لعمل 1طن يتم الاتى 000000000000000000000000 احضار 998 لتر كيروسين منزوع اللون والرائحة وهذه هى المادة الحاملة كما يتم احضار 2ك مبيد ( لمبادا ) وهو موجود ايضا بشارع تحت الربع 0000000000000000000000000000 الطريقة يتم اضافة اللمبادا على الكيروسين مع التقليب الجيد حتى تمام الاذابة وطبعا لن ننسى باذن الله الاجراءت الوقائية التى تكلمنا عنها كثيرا من قبل فانت تتعامل مع مبيد هذا وبالله التوفيق وموعدنا القادم ان شاء الرحمن مع مبيد البق


----------



## agf_13 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى خالد جزاك الله عنا خيرا و بجد انت انسان محترم بارك الله فيك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## agf_13 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

لى استفسار بعد اذنك ، لماذا اللمبادا تحديدا ؟ هل لاحتوئه على مادة فعالة معينه تفيد فى قتل الناموس ؟


----------



## agf_13 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى خالد لقد سألت صديق لى مهندس زراعى له خبرة بالمبيدات الحشرية عن مادة (الانت) فاخبرنى انها مادة شديدة السمية و خطيرة جدا و لا يجوز استخدامها فى مبيدات الصحة العامة لخطورتها على الانسان و انه يمكن استبدالها باى مبيد يحتوى على مادة ( دلتا مثرين ) لقدرتة على ابادة الحشرات الطائرة فانا فى حيرة لذلك ارجو منك المشورة و التوضيح ولك جزيل الشكر . اسف على الاطالة


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (16 أكتوبر 2011)

كل التحية والشكر لك اخى الأستاذ / خالد
رجاء ذكر كيفية الإستعمال، وسعر الكيلوجرام من مادة لمبادا.


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

agf_13 قال:


> اخى خالد جزاك الله عنا خيرا و بجد انت انسان محترم بارك الله فيك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


وجزاك الله مثله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

agf_13 قال:


> لى استفسار بعد اذنك ، لماذا اللمبادا تحديدا ؟ هل لاحتوئه على مادة فعالة معينه تفيد فى قتل الناموس ؟


 نعم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

نعمة الإسلام قال:


> كل التحية والشكر لك اخى الأستاذ / خالد
> رجاء ذكر كيفية الإستعمال، وسعر الكيلوجرام من مادة لمبادا.


 جزاك الله خيرا وطريقة الاستعمال هو ان يرش فى الاسقف والحوائط والجدران اما بالنسبة للسعر فهو على ما اتذكر لايتعدى 250 جنيه للكيلو


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

agf_13 قال:


> اخى خالد لقد سألت صديق لى مهندس زراعى له خبرة بالمبيدات الحشرية عن مادة (الانت) فاخبرنى انها مادة شديدة السمية و خطيرة جدا و لا يجوز استخدامها فى مبيدات الصحة العامة لخطورتها على الانسان و انه يمكن استبدالها باى مبيد يحتوى على مادة ( دلتا مثرين ) لقدرتة على ابادة الحشرات الطائرة فانا فى حيرة لذلك ارجو منك المشورة و التوضيح ولك جزيل الشكر . اسف على الاطالة


 الاخ الكريم انا قلت ان مادة اللانت شديدة السمية جدا جدا ولكن هذا المنتج مسجل بوزارة الزراعة ومسجل بوزارة الصحة ويمكنك تجربة المادة الاخرى التى ذكرتها وفى الحقيقة انا لم اجرب اى مبيد يحتوى على دلتا مثرين ولكن جميع المبيدات بلا استثناء حتى ضعيفة السمية هى كلها فى الحقيقة خطر على الصحة العامة ولكن المشكلة التى تحكمنا جميعا انها ليس لها بديل فى نفس الفاعلية لان البدائل لن تكون فى متناول اليد من حيث السعر والجدوى ويكفيك ان تعرف ان امريكا واوروبا تعمل بهذه المبيدات حتى يومنا هذا والله تعالى اعلى واعلم


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (17 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى وأستاذى / خالد يونس
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء.
أشكر لك حسن إستجابتك وكرم طباعك.​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

وجزاك الله مثله


----------



## agf_13 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*أشكر لك حسن إستجابتك وكرم طباعك.
*


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

agf_13 قال:


> *أشكر لك حسن إستجابتك وكرم طباعك.*


 جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (25 أكتوبر 2011)

?t

*مبدع جزاك الله خير وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيشى بنى سويف قال:


> ?t
> 
> 
> *مبدع جزاك الله خير وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


 وجزاك الله مثله وعودا حميدا


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير ولكن خوفتنا من هالتركيبة يعني لطاشة ناموس تفي بالغرض


----------



## melkomy96 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى العزيز واستاذى الفاضل /الاستاذ خالد ارجو التواصل معك تليفونيا فارسل لى رقم تليفونك على الخاص هذا هو الرجاء الاول اما الرجاء الثانى ان تضع تركيبة البق مع تفسيرها فى ملتقى المهندسين حتى تعم الفائدة ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر





*اخى العزيز واستاذى الفاضل /الاستاذ خالد ارجو التواصل معك تليفونيا فارسل لى رقم تليفونك على الخاص هذا هو الرجاء الاول اما الرجاء الثانى ان تضع تركيبة البق مع تفسيرها فى ملتقى المهندسين حتى تعم الفائدة ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## خالد حماده بكر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا اخى لا اجد كلمة اشكرك بها على هذا المجهود وهذا الكرم فى اعطاء المعلومات اكثر من جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## باب البحر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن يا اخي للحيطة أن يغمس الشخص الكيس الخارجي داخل الماء . ثم يقوم بفتحه داخل الماء .. و بهذه الطريقة لن يتعرض لأي غبار متصاعد من هذه المادة السامة.


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم مهندس خالد
لقد كفيت ووفيت وبارك الله فيك على ما قدمت وجزاك كل خير
حبذا لو تم الاشارة الى مخاطر المواد وكيفية التعامل معها لان الكثير من الاخوة الزوار لا علم لهم بهذا الموضوع وقد يضرون انفسهم او اطفالهم .
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

dr\gamalelden قال:


> *جزاك الله خير جزاء*


 وجزاك الله مثله


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

dr\gamalelden قال:


> *جزاك الله خير جزاء*


 وجزاك الله مثله


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

خالد حماده بكر قال:


> *يا اخى لا اجد كلمة اشكرك بها على هذا المجهود وهذا الكرم فى اعطاء المعلومات اكثر من جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


 جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

باب البحر قال:


> ممكن يا اخي للحيطة أن يغمس الشخص الكيس الخارجي داخل الماء . ثم يقوم بفتحه داخل الماء .. و بهذه الطريقة لن يتعرض لأي غبار متصاعد من هذه المادة السامة.


 نعم اخى الكريم يمكن ذلك وهو الافضل


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم مهندس خالد
> لقد كفيت ووفيت وبارك الله فيك على ما قدمت وجزاك كل خير
> حبذا لو تم الاشارة الى مخاطر المواد وكيفية التعامل معها لان الكثير من الاخوة الزوار لا علم لهم بهذا الموضوع وقد يضرون انفسهم او اطفالهم .
> وبارك الله فيك


 استاذنا الكريم وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته لقد تحدثت مرارا وتكرارا عن اخطار هذه المواد والاضرار الناتجة عنها والاجراءات الوقائية التى يجب ان تتخذ حتى لا ينتج اى ضرر من جراء التعامل مع هذه المواد


----------



## emad sarhan (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

emad sarhan قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


وجزاك الله مثله


----------



## احمد هلطم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*الاخ الكريم خالد يونس*

السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله خيرا على نفعك لإخوانك أسال الله ان يزدك علما 

لكن أخى الكريم صناعة المبيدات ليست بهذا الميكانزم المذكور

ولكن هناك الـ active matter + additives + filler


----------



## يوسف الغريب (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور مهندس خالد للمجهود وياريت تركيبة للصراصير لان ملهاش حل 
ويا ترى مفيش مبيد يشمل الحشرات الطائرة والزاحفة​


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اخ خالد


----------



## اباالحسن (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وعلى تواصل باذن الله فى النتائج


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 يناير 2012)

احمد هلطم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على نفعك لإخوانك أسال الله ان يزدك علما
> 
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاك الله مثله اخى احمد ونحن فى انتظار اى تعديل او اى اضافة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 يناير 2012)

يوسف الغريب قال:


> مشكور مهندس خالد للمجهود وياريت تركيبة للصراصير لان ملهاش حل
> 
> 
> ويا ترى مفيش مبيد يشمل الحشرات الطائرة والزاحفة​


 جزاك الله خيرا وموضوع الصراصير والحشرات الزاحفة موجود هنا فى هذا القسم فابحث عنه


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 يناير 2012)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اخ خالد


نحن واياك اخى محمد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 يناير 2012)

اباالحسن قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء وعلى تواصل باذن الله فى النتائج


 وجزاك الله مثله ونحن بمشيئة الرحمن فى انتظار النتائج من حضرتك وبقية الاخوة الكرام


----------



## atefg (25 فبراير 2012)

أزرع جميلا .. و لو في غير موضعه
فـ لن يضيع جميلا .. أينما زرعا

إن الجميل .. و إن طال الزمان به
فـ ليس يحصده .. إلا الذي زرع
جزاك الله بكل خير وجعله في موازين حسناتك يوم يكون الحساب


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (29 فبراير 2012)

atefg قال:


> أزرع جميلا .. و لو في غير موضعه
> فـ لن يضيع جميلا .. أينما زرعا
> 
> إن الجميل .. و إن طال الزمان به
> ...


جزاك الله مثله واشكرك على طيب كلماتك


----------



## أمير العدالة (13 أبريل 2012)

أخي في الله م / خالد يونس
تحية طيبة من عند الله 
جزاك الله خير فيما قدمه قلمك وخبرتك لنا
تمت تجربة المنتج وهو رائع بالفعل ونتيجته 100 %
ولكن عندي تساؤل وأرجو افادتي فيه
هل من الممكن أن أضع مادة حافظة علي المنتج ؟ حيث أن المنتج بعد فترة تقريبا 10 ايام اكتشفت أن رائحته تغيرت وأصبحت كريهه واعتقد ان السكر قد تعفن والله سبحانه اعلي وأعلم
أرجو افادتي باسم المادة الحافظة ومن أن أحصل عليها 
وأرجو منك الرد للاهمية 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## arsenal4ever (25 أبريل 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
:75:


----------



## amorai (22 يوليو 2012)

اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك تركيبه ممتازه 
==================ولكن م ترك المبيد لفتره تتغير رائحة المبيد وقد اضفت اليه فورمالين كماده حافظه ولم يتغير شىء يحدث بعد فتره تغير فى الرائحه بطرقه سيئه ارجو الافاده ولكم جزيل الشكر=====


----------



## aboahmed_1972 (24 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج تركيبة مبيدات ذراعية للدودة القطن ودودة الذرة الحشائش وجذاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (29 يوليو 2012)

*امر مهم*

الاخوة الكرام كل عام وانتم وجميع اخواننا وجميع المسلمين بخير وجزاكم الله خيرا وبالنسبة لتغير الرائحة فهذا ناتج عن شيئين اما سوء تخزين واما المادة الخام مغشوشة لان هناك منتجات كثيرة مغشوشة ولذللك اكت على اهمية التاكد من ان المادة الخام امريكى الصنع وبالنسبة للمواد الحافظة فجميع المبيدات هى مواد حافظة بطبيعتها


----------



## تمورة (9 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جربت وتمام


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (25 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 أغسطس 2012)

وجزاكم الله مثله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (30 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخى خالد يونس


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> جزاك الله خير اخى خالد يونس



وجزاك الله مثله اخى الحبيب


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

تركيبات جميلة جدا
ارجو المزيد للمعرفة


----------



## صاصا55 (26 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم كنت من مدة احاول الحصول على طريقة للتخلص من الناموس واعجبنى طريقة سيادتكم ولكن هل يمكن لى ان احضر كمية بسيطة للااستخدام فى المنزل يعنى استخدام شخصى مثلا ماهى اقل نسبة يمكن تحضيرها وما هى نسبة مبيد المبادا المناسبة لها بالجرام وافضل طريقة لتصنيعة وكيفية الاحتياط عند التصنيع حيث لا نمللك كمامة ولا فلتر ومعلش طولت عليك وبالمناسبة ماهو زيت السترونيلا وكيفية استخدامة للقضاء على الناموس وايضا هل يصلح السائل المحضر من الكيروسين ومبيد اللمبادا الى وضعة بالفواحة للتخلص من الناموس ام لة اضرار وهل يصلح ايضا زيت السترونلا ايضا للااستخدام فى الفواحة وكيف ذالك وهل يتم اضافة اى شئ اخر اليهم\\واعتذر مرة اخرى للااطالة ولكن ارجو من الله ان يثيبك من فضلة على تحملنا والاجابة علينا وللك كل الشكر//صاصا55


----------



## NASR-EG (12 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## masterprint (1 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (16 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## كيمائي و افتخر (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير,
المبيد جيد لأن الميثوميل ليس له رائحة فلا يطرد الذباب و أيضاً فعال جداً للقضاء على الذبابب.
لكن لا يكفي السكر كمادة جاذبة, هناك العديد من المواد الجاذبة أفضل من السكر كمادة z-9-Tricozine


----------



## fsherman (14 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور أستاذ خالد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهوداتك


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير علي تركيبة الناموس وقد جربتها وهي رائعه


----------



## fsherman (12 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا لك أستاذنا الكريم خالد يونس ....ذكرت حضرتك أن المبيد المستخدم للناموس لمبادا تركيز 10% ...الموجود الأن بالسوق سائل 5% وبدرة 10% فهل يمكن إستخدام البودرة ...وهل ستذوب بشكل كامل ...وإن لم يكن هل يمكن إستخدام ضعف الكمية وهى 4 كيلو فى الألف من لمبادا سائلة


----------



## memo2014 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لك أستاذنا الكريم خالد يونس عن تجربه فهى ماده فعاله جدا جدا استخدمتها لكثير من الحشرات للذباب و النمل و الابراص و الصراصير و حتى الفئران 
و اود ان اعرض لكم توفير كميه اكياس الـلانت 90% 100 جرام الاصليه لمن يريدهم يرجى مرسلتى على الخاص و بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله ​


----------



## amr hozien (13 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الرجاء مساعدتي في مبيد حشري يستخدم للقضاء علي الذباب والناموس لتعبئتها فى عبوات الايروسول وكيف يتم التحضير 
والرجاء ارسال رقم المحمول الخاص بك


----------



## gewely (8 فبراير 2015)

شكرا مستر خالد والرجاء من حضرتك ...هل هناك مواد بديلة لهذه المادة؟ وشكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد ابراهيم لاشين (17 مايو 2015)

memo2014 قال:


> شكرا لك أستاذنا الكريم خالد يونس عن تجربه فهى ماده فعاله جدا جدا استخدمتها لكثير من الحشرات للذباب و النمل و الابراص و الصراصير و حتى الفئران
> و اود ان اعرض لكم توفير كميه اكياس الـلانت 90% 100 جرام الاصليه لمن يريدهم يرجى مرسلتى على الخاص و بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله ​






ممكن رقم تليفونك على شان انا عوز اللانت ضرورى وياريت يكون سعرهم معقول ويكونه الاصليه


----------



## amr hozien (6 يونيو 2015)

هل اللانت يتكسر بعد فتره من خلطه مع الماء وما هي فتره صلاحيتة بعد الخلط مع الماء


----------



## yaser01220 (23 يونيو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

